# Sexing banded imis



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've gotten eggs once from my trio, but its been about six month since, and I was thinking about removing one for a while and going with these two..I saw them kind of following each other around before...

I dunno...pair? what do you guys think?

Frog1






Frog2






Both


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Oooh, thats hard..... They are both kinda on the big side for males and the small side for females. 

I say a pair just so its better news

John


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL, thanks...haha

Ya, bandeds are a pain to sex!

Am I imagining that the double banded one is larger???


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree it's tough but the double banded one looks female to me and the second one is a bit trickier but I'd lean male to be optimistic as well


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

jdooley195 said:


> LOL, thanks...haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think your imagining it as I noticed it as well. The problem is that the full bands aren't very flattering.... 

I was lucky to have some VERY obvious pairs awhile back. I really wish they were all as easy to sex as those were.
John


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure the sex of them I have a 1.2 trio and if my male weren't call I g all the time I would never have found out what was what. I do know that whenever I put anything new in the tank a few days later I get eggs in it. I have put new broms in and film canisters and have had great results now I get eggs steady every 2 weeks like clockwork.. Best of luck


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

your pictures were great...but how in the world did you get them to remain on your palm long enough to take the pictures...amazing...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy S said:


> your pictures were great...but how in the world did you get them to remain on your palm long enough to take the pictures...amazing...


I know when I had my imis, they were super chill while I did maintenance. My boy would jump onto my hand and call right at me (bit territorial). My avatar is of the first time it happened. I miss those guys.....

John


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Judy S said:


> your pictures were great...but how in the world did you get them to remain on your palm long enough to take the pictures...amazing...


You know...its weird. I dread taking these guys out because they move around so much and jump out of ff cups in a heart beat...but while transferring them out of the tank in a salsa cup and trying to get them into a ff cup, one jumped onto my hand and just looked at me. So I went with it, and for some reason they remained fairly calm on/in my hands.

They even let me give them a bath in hand while I sprayed the clay off from them


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dart guy 16 said:


> I'm not sure the sex of them I have a 1.2 trio and if my male weren't call I g all the time I would never have found out what was what. I do know that whenever I put anything new in the tank a few days later I get eggs in it. I have put new broms in and film canisters and have had great results now I get eggs steady every 2 weeks like clockwork.. Best of luck


Ya, I try moving the film canisters every other month or so when I rinse them out....haven't tried adding new plants though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a trio that breeds really well during breeding season. Most of my thumbnails have only started calling in earnest the last few weeks and we don't hit our peak here in NYC until April or May. My recommendation would be to just give the group some time and lots of misting!

Richard.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Am curious about who picks out the location of where the eggs will be located...one of my vanzolinis is scoping out a brom--so since I don't know whether its a female or male...just wonder. And does the female lay the eggs, then the male fertilizes? I've read both ways... And that vanzo is deep into an axil ...


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, so frog 1 is in the film cannister...and frog 2 is guarding it from frog 3 (not pictured)...frog 3 keeps getting its little but kicked out of the cannister (decent scuffle), and then tries to get back in every couple of minutes, but frog 2 aint having it.

Is this 2 males fighting over a female?

Haven't seen or heard calling from the two, but it's definitely fighting.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

UPDATE:

Completely re-made their tank and pulled out the third frog...went with these two...got 2 eggs in a black film cannister shortly after, still can't tell who's male or female!


----------

